# Building form for newer archer



## Six#Shooter (Apr 2, 2021)

Lee_Wells said:


> I'm a newer archer and don't have anyone to help me since my dad passed and am wanting some tips for building my form.
> Thanks for your time.


Start by focusing on body positioning, draw a line from the front of your feet straight to the target. You don’t want to be twisting your waist.Feet near shoulder width apart. Bow arm with a slight bend, just enough to keep the sting out of your arm. Release elbow only slightly elevated from level and squeeze your back muscles like your pinching a pencil in the middle of your back. Practice consistency overall. My process is meticulous.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Lee_Wells said:


> I'm a newer archer and don't have anyone to help me since my dad passed and am wanting some tips for building my form.
> Thanks for your time.


Start with a head to toe photo, more like this.



Tape or clamp your camera phone to a ladder.
Set camera lens at YOUR shoulder height.
PUSH ladder far away enough, that the camera phone can see the ground, can see your shoes, can see all of you head to toe, and all of the bow.

THIS camera angle.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Lee_Wells said:


> I'm a newer archer and don't have anyone to help me since my dad passed and am wanting some tips for building my form.
> Thanks for your time.


Lean backwards is bad.
Standing up straight is good.

If you use a wrist strap hunting release, do NOT stretch out your trigger finger.
This method is much better for your trigger finger.


----------



## Lee_Wells (Apr 9, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> Start with a head to toe photo, more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll get a picture when I'm off again on Wednesday I barely get time to shoot on my work days since I work nights and have no indoor range


----------

